# New Sig



## Ice Cold (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally something that I'm proud enough to make my current.







CnC.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratz , it's a beautiful sig


----------



## drock360 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good job, it looks great!


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe making the "I" for Infinite white along with the other colours? Because i couldn't see it xD


----------



## XxTymmie (Apr 22, 2008)

It's looking pretty sweet mang. A little busy, and the "I" is a bit tough to read, but other than that it looks fantastic.


----------

